# No more smoke



## hooked on smoke (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi all,
I find myself having to move into a condo that apparently the community does not allow smokers. I'm seriously bummed. I was wondering if anyone knows of a smoke collector that may defuse the bbq smoke. Just a long shot but I would hate to have to lose my 3 smokers.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 3, 2020)

Is it too late to live elsewhere?  No smoking? So much for freedom....


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 3, 2020)

That would definitely be a bummer and deal breaker for me. Maybe sell all three and buy something trailer mounted you can pull somewhere for smokes?


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 3, 2020)

what's this country coming to, I bet if your neighbors tasted some of your smokes they would give you a pass


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 3, 2020)

Most of those places will allow electric, just nothing that creates a fire. Maybe look into that. You could put your three smokers into storage or see if a friend has garage space you can borrow for the interim. I lived in such a place for 7 months while I was building our new house. It was a condo with some pretty stiff restrictions but they would allow electric grills and smokers.

Robert


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 3, 2020)

Rant follows:

This kind of thing just makes my blood boil.  You get folks who have no experience making decisions for everyone based upon the misuse of equipment by some novice or downright fool.

Banning certain types of equipment is no guarantee of safety.  I assure you that an electric smoker can start a fire just as fast as any other but hey some person in a position of power who doesn't smoke nor knows anything about the safe operation of equipment promulgates short sighted blanket policies that remove your freedoms from you one by one.

ARRRGGHHH!!!!!

End rant....

Sorry, not trying to start an argument I just don't see how you are free to buy a piece of equipment that some apartment manager arbitrarily is going to make you get rid of.  Just isn't right.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 3, 2020)

I wonder if they would let you wheel your smoker to the parking lot and do your smoking there?


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 3, 2020)

My lease agreement states, "absolutely no smokers" in fine print. I didn't notice it until I'd been living here for 5-6 months and doing a good amount of smoking. The people in the surrounding units all really like the smoked cheese I give them and the folks at the property management office especially  the office manager really like it also. Nobodies said anything as of yet.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 3, 2020)

Not trying to split hairs here.... but does your agreement mention grills?  

I've read that some condo's are not actually worried about a fire, rather they don't want "smoke" to possibly offend other people in the community, and by collectively banning "smokers" they eliminate that possibility.   So, if they will allow grills, this gives you some options. For example, a Weber kettle can be set-up to barbecue with some smoke flavor, and any of the ceramic grills can do both.


----------



## normanaj (Jan 3, 2020)

I would rather die than live in a condo or HOA.Its something that will just not happen to me.If I want pink flamingos and neon green house I'll damn well have it!


----------



## negolien (Jan 3, 2020)

Anything I might or might not own would come with a cover and a tarp over it O.o ..Anyone caught on my property trying to get under said items.. well...that would be a bad move hehe...


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow, thank you all for your opinions and advice.
To answer some of your questions,
There is not a single mention of bbqs or smokers in the HOA rules.
I am renting the place for now and the owner says most all tenants prior to me had bbq's. She is fine with it.
We were already moved in and met some neighbors 3 doors down, when I mentioned my smokers they said, "oh no they don't allow those here". They themselves said they wouldn't be bothered but others may complain.
Bottom line, it's not stated in the rules but the owner is going to contact the association and ask.  Hoping for good news.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 3, 2020)

Damn that really sux, If smoking is your hobby and you enjoy it I would be looking for another place or you are just going to be worried about it every time you fire them up.

My uncle got into the same situation all his neighbors were "we dont mind" BUT after a couple of cooks they all complained.


----------



## eddiememphis (Jan 3, 2020)

The landlord should have given you a copy of the HOA rules. You can likely find them online.
(Edit- I see you have them)

Most regulations pertaining to grills refer to fire code.  Multi family dwellings usually prohibit 20 pound propane tanks and "open flame grills" that use charcoal.

They almost always allow electric grills and smaller ones that use the one pound tanks.

A couple ways to be in compliance. Use a small grill with a smoke tube. Buy an electric smoker. Contact your local AHJ (authority having jurisdiction), usually the local fire department. Most municipalities allow pellet grills and smokers since they are electric and have no open flame.

You can build a chimney out of aluminum downspout to pipe the smoke above the roofline and use fans to dissipate smoke on the deck.

If the HOA specifically prohibits smokers then you may be out of luck unless you can convince the neighbors that you aren't smoking, just grilling an especially fatty cut.

If you have a fireplace, consider using that. There are ways to utilize it as an in-house smoker.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 4, 2020)

eddiememphis said:


> The landlord should have given you a copy of the HOA rules. You can likely find them online.
> (Edit- I see you have them)
> 
> Most regulations pertaining to grills refer to fire code.  Multi family dwellings usually prohibit 20 pound propane tanks and "open flame grills" that use charcoal.
> ...


Eddiememphis,
Thanks, your information is very helpful.
Looking at the HOA rules, the words, grill, bbq or or smoker are not mentioned at all. I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker and an Char griller akorn which I use lump charcoal in. It is fully contained and the coals only flame up when lighting them in the chimney.

 The owner said she would contact the association and ask them directly if it's okay to use them.
Thank you again.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 4, 2020)

Maybe they meant cigarette smokers are not allowed. 
I would go by the HOA CC&Rs and not what the neighbors say.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 4, 2020)

My lease agreement (apt) says that only electric grills or the little propane grills that take a 1 lb cylinder are allowed. Looking around everybody has large propane grills, my Spirit 210 is the smallest. A couple places have 2 20 lb tanks sitting out in plain sight so I guess its not enforced here.
Good luck OP, hope it works out!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2020)

hooked on smoke said:


> The owner said she would contact the association and ask them directly if it's okay to use them.



The owner is the one whose ultimately responsible for the condo unit. If they're fine with it and it's not against the bylaws then your all set. Otherwise you could be facing fines or possible eviction.  

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Rant follows:
> 
> This kind of thing just makes my blood boil.  You get folks who have no experience making decisions for everyone based upon the misuse of equipment by some novice or downright fool.
> 
> ...



Sorry JC, I have to disagree. There is also liability to think of. A bed of hot charcoal sitting unintended or a hot firebox is a disaster waiting to happen. Remember this isn't in your own private backyard. Allot of little curious kids could be playing in the common ground. Just look at how many folks here do overnighters. If you accidentally start a fire at a condo it's not only your house you burn down it's all of your neighbors as well. 

Chris


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 4, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry JC, I have to disagree. There is also liability to think of. A bed of hot charcoal sitting unintended or a hot firebox is a disaster waiting to happen. Remember this isn't in your own private backyard. Allot of little curious kids could be playing in the common ground. Just look at how many folks here do overnighters. If you accidentally start a fire at a condo it's not only your house you burn down it's all of your neighbors as well.
> 
> Chris


 And there lies the rub.  A properly monitored and managed unit would pose no such dangers.   People too lazy for safety make the rest of us conform to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2020)

I own a condo that I rent out. There's a reason for the saying " dumber then a box of rocks" It applies to more people then you think.  That condo is a big part of my retirement, and I'm not willing to risk it on someone being careless one time. 

Chris


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 4, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I own a condo that I rent out. There's a reason for the saying " dumber then a box of rocks" It applies to more people then you think.  That condo is a big part of my retirement, and I'm not willing to risk it on someone being careless one time.
> 
> Chris



I understand where you are coming from.  I just don't want my freedoms throttled because of idiots.  Remember lawn darts?

I have found one thing to be true and that is every time you idiot proof something they invent a better idiot.

Any way you slice it, a little safety conscience goes a very long way.

JC


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 4, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I own a condo that I rent out. There's a reason for the saying " dumber then a box of rocks" It applies to more people then you think.  That condo is a big part of my retirement, and I'm not willing to risk it on someone being careless one time.
> 
> Chris



A charcoal grill or smoker has some risk involved, but common sense plays a role. I have some real estate investment properties too, and honestly I'm more worried about tenants that  might overload electrical  outlets (like using a cheap  multi-outlet extension cords instead of a power strip), or doing something as easy as starting a microwave fire when making popcorn,  or abuse an oven broiler, a deep fryer and the like.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2020)

Totally understand and agree, however this is a situation that the landlord can control.

Chris


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 4, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Totally understand and agree, however this is a situation that the landlord can control.
> 
> Chris



And you would be foolish to do otherwise.  Insurance puts much of the onus for safety on they property owner.


----------

